# Pregnant without Period?



## urthmama (May 19, 2007)

How likely is it to get pregnant without ever having a PPAF (post-partum period)? My DD is 9 months, she is exclusively BF (no solids yet), and I haven't had a period. While I wouldn't mind getting pregnant now, part of me wants to wait until she is older, since I want to make sure she is able to nurse until at least two years old (and I don't want my supply to dry up while pg).

I guess I've been a bit confident that I don't have to worry about getting pregnant until I've had at least one PPAF. In the meantime, I am enjoying the benefits of not having to worry about birth control, and just allowing breastfeeding to work its magic. Am I being foolish here? Thanks!


----------



## A Boy's Mama (May 15, 2007)

Well let's put it this way, you won't have your first post partum period until you ovulate. So, yes, you can get pregnant without ever getting a post partum period.


----------



## clemom3 (May 13, 2007)

I was not bf'ing at the time, but my periods were always irregular. I had not had a period in about 4 mos and got pregnant w/DD #3. She's now 19 mos


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

My daughters are a couple days shy of being 19 months apart.








We co-slept, nursed on cue, no pacifiers...etc.
I didn't think I could get pregnant yet...but honestly figured if I did it was meant to be and it would be great...we decided we'd discuss it more once I had a period but I got a pos. pregnancy test before that period!

My girls are now 3.5 & 5 and it been absolutely wonderful. I am so glad they are close and play well together.

I did continue to nurse through the pregnancy with no problems.

If you're open to having another fine you can see what happens. There is a chance you won't be fertile until nursing cuts way back or stops...But, if you really want to wait before having another then I'd say don't rely on nursing.


----------



## My*Scorpio (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is some information from the LLL website:

"After six months postpartum there is a six percent chance of becoming pregnant before the first period. That means that an amenorrheic woman who is relying on ecological breastfeeding alone has a 94 percent chance of not becoming pregnant during the second six months postpartum.

Women who practice ecological breastfeeding average 14.6 months of amenorrhea. Seven percent experience a return of their menses in the first six months following childbirth. Thirty-seven percent get their periods back during months seven to twelve. Forty-eight percent get their periods back sometime during the second year after childbirth. Eight percent go longer than two years without periods."

Source: http://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/LV/L...Jan99p128.html


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

my son was concieved before ppaf, and we were using condoms.


----------



## urthmama (May 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My*Scorpio* 
Here is some information from the LLL website:

"After six months postpartum there is a six percent chance of becoming pregnant before the first period. That means that an amenorrheic woman who is relying on ecological breastfeeding alone has a 94 percent chance of not becoming pregnant during the second six months postpartum.

Women who practice ecological breastfeeding average 14.6 months of amenorrhea. Seven percent experience a return of their menses in the first six months following childbirth. Thirty-seven percent get their periods back during months seven to twelve. Forty-eight percent get their periods back sometime during the second year after childbirth. Eight percent go longer than two years without periods."

Source: http://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/LV/L...Jan99p128.html


Thank you for that info! I somehow think I will be one of those people who doesn't get a PPAF until she's two years old!


----------



## ms. pacman (May 4, 2004)

Hi! I got pregnant without having a period, when my first dd was 17 months. My second dd is now 9 months old! I think the longer you go without a period, the more likely it is that you'll conceive without having a period first.


----------



## dianna11 (Dec 3, 2004)

Everyone pretty much said it, but a period happens after an egg has not been fertilized.

I got pregnant before having a period - it was a wonderful surprise (we were planning on going to a fertility clinic!)

I was recovering from anorexia for years and even though my weight had been up for at least a year, my periods (which stopped 4 years prior) hadn't returned.

One day, I went in to the doctor for some routine blood work, and discovered I was 6 weeks pregnant!

So yeah, the egg comes before the period, and whether it's your first egg ever, or first egg after amenorrhea (lactational, or hypothalamic) it can be fertilized.


----------

